# Franklin and Bash



## Big Don (Jul 30, 2011)

Mark-Paul Gosselaar and Breckin Meyer head up the cast. Great show, very funny. Loved the guest roll by Tommy Chong as a vehemently anti-marijuana judge.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 30, 2011)

Great show though I've only seen the first two episodes.  I gotta catch up on demand.


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 30, 2011)

I really like this show. My wife and I watch it every week. It isn't very smart, it's basically what you'd expect Zach Morris to grow up to be, but it's good enough. I like a lot of TNT shows. They're all about this good.


-Rob


----------

